# Ipad et multitâche



## lepantoine (28 Février 2012)

Voila,

J'ai lu que l'ipad 3 allait sortir. Ce qui ma'a permis de me dire que si le 3 n'a pas d'évolution majeure, j'aurai le 2 à prix plus que correcte 

En fait au début j'hésite entre un ipad et un macbook blanc 2008 mais pour ce que je vais en faire (internet, musique, films, pas beaucoup de jeux à mon avis) je pense que l'ipad sera mieux surtout que j'ai un imac 2011 tout neuf.

Pour en revenir au sujet de ce post. En fait je voulais savoir si le multitâche permettait vraiment de sortir d'une appui et d'être informé quand une autre à besoin de nous.

Par ex : je suis grâce a Palringo (par ex) sur MSN et je décide de naviguer sur safari en même temps. Pourrai-je être informé si quelqu'un m'envoie un message sur MSN en naviguant sur safari. Oui je sais je ne suis pas très clair 

Merci d'avance pour l'aide que vous m'apporterez 

Antoine


----------



## nayals (28 Février 2012)

Seulement si Palringo gère les notifications push. Mais c'est un cas un peu particulier, tu as un autre exemple ?


----------



## lepantoine (29 Février 2012)

nayals a dit:


> Seulement si Palringo gère les notifications push. Mais c'est un cas un peu particulier, tu as un autre exemple ?




Oui bien sure si je reçoit un message instantané sur facebook alors que je navigue sur internet, j'imagine que facebook gère le multitâche

Bien à vous,
Antoine L.


----------



## nikomimi (1 Mars 2012)

Moi je me sert du multitache surtout en surfant sur le net (safari) tout en ayant une app de webradio ouverte et sa marche bien. Jamais essayer avec FB mais ya pas de raisons que sa ne marche pas.


----------



## Cblogpad (1 Mars 2012)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai IM+ Pro qui est je suppose comme parlingo un gestionnaire de messagerie instantané et le système du push te permet d'avoir une notification instantanée, que l'application soit en multitâche ou qu'elle soit absente et non lancé. La notification est quasi instantanée au lessage laissé sur msn, Yahoo, Facebook.


----------



## lepantoine (1 Mars 2012)

Cblogpad a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne j'ai IM+ Pro qui est je suppose comme parlingo un gestionnaire de messagerie instantané et le système du push te permet d'avoir une notification instantanée, que l'application soit en multitâche ou qu'elle soit absente et non lancé. La notification est quasi instantanée au lessage laissé sur msn, Yahoo, Facebook.



Et bien merci beaucoup, je vais alors pouvoir m'acheter l'ipad  Peut-etre le 3 on vera 

Encore merci à tous les 3


----------

